#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Вопросы по буддизму >  > > >  >  >  Что это за сутта?

## Богдан Б

Здравствуйте. Подскажите,пожалуйста,к какой сутте принадлежит данный отрывок. Спасибо.

 «Благость ускользает, пока дурак считает звёзды. Благое - предвестник благого, какая же польза в звёздах? Когда есть правильное действие, то это благоприятное время, удачливое время, удачливое утро, удачливый рассвет, удачливый момент, удачливый случай. И в таком действии выражается почтение к святости. Телесная камма… словесная камма… умственная камма такого человека - удачная, и его желания удачливы. Сотворив удачливую камму, он будет переживать только удачливые результаты».

----------

